# Teething...how long can it last?



## Adrienne21 (May 31, 2006)

We are about to get a 10 month Havanese- she is from a puppy mill. Her foster moms says that she chews everything. I was curious if this could still be teething or should she be done w/ teething by now? 

We are exprienced w/ dogs, but not puppies. Most of our dogs are 2 or 3 years when they come to live w/ us. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Most pups have a full set of grown teeth by 6 months of age, however, destructive chewing can last up to a year and even longer if it's not controlled with exercise, leadership, and discipline. So, I would suggest giving your pup plenty of exercise, appropriate things to chew on, and constant supervision until your comfortable with her chewing. Good luck! Elsa was saved from a puppy mill too!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Like curbside said, teething should be done. I would say that because of her history her chewing behavior was just never controlled. It will just take some time and dilligence on your part to stop her from chewing inapropriate things buy giving a correction and replacing the wrong thing with a chew toy. You just need to stay on top of it. Good luck.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

SInce the above answers are correct, I have nothing to add other than trying a kong. Thye are chewing toys with treats you place inside, and it really helps occupy a chewer.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Not a puppy mill*

Well 1st of all, y did u get your pup from a mill? I mean no offense but they dont not care about there dogz/puppies at all! They just sell for money, and MOST dont even care about the health of the animal either, i mean im not saying in a mean way, but u might end up with a HUGE vet bill because of it. But back 2 the topic, lol im sure she will, just give her some time to adjust, and give her LOTZ of toys


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

sheltieluver4, I think you miss read the post. I took it as she rescued this dog from a puppy mill. It had a foster parrent before Adrienne21 got it.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*OOO lol sorry*

Right srry every 1 


 my mistake lol


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

You might have a vet check her mouth to make sure she doesn't have a medical problem that is causing her mouth pain. If it's not medical then its either anxiety or boredom.

Kongs are the best thing ever invented! You can fill them with kibble and a bit of wet food and freeze them so they last longer. The kong filling is also great - I use it and kibble and a couple of small milkbones to stuff the kongs for my dogs.


----------

